# Cell phone tether for Series 2



## xmajic (Nov 27, 2001)

A friend of mine of mine (really) wants to know if this can be done. She wants to get rid of her landline and wanted to know if its possible to use her cell phone to connect to her series 2 tivo and make the daily call?

Thanks!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It depends, but generally you cannot. You would normally have to use a computer as a go-between.


----------

